# AACA Museum  Hershey, PA         Should be fun.



## mikecuda (May 4, 2021)

Motorbike Day @ the Museum - Vintage Cycle Flea Market and Ride Event
					

To be held at the AACA Museum Inc. -  Motorcycle/Dirt/Road/Scooter/Moped/Minibike Flea Market, Back-country road riding, repair & resto discussions, food truck, discounted museum exhibit entry.  Yet...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mikecuda (May 4, 2021)

AACA Museum
					





					aacamuseum.secure.force.com


----------



## Jimmy Red (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone knows if this is still happening and what the show /swap hours will be?


----------



## John G04 (Jun 3, 2021)

Jimmy Red said:


> Anyone knows if this is still happening and what the show /swap hours will be?




It’s still happening, I believe the flea market starts thursday and goes til friday/ saturday


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 3, 2021)

Let me know who is going so I can stop by and say hello.









						Motorbike Day at the Museum 2022 - AACA Museum
					

We’re celebrating all vintage cycles – (Rain-date June 12) – dirt, road, competition, scooters, mopeds, and minibikes. Join us for our cycle-themed flea market, bike show, and ride through the... [Read More]




					www.aacamuseum.org


----------

